# 4 Subs Available Long Island, NY



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Me and up to 4 of my buddies are looking for a new company to plow for. We are all experienced and have well maintained equipment. Please call my cell 631-428-2960. Even if you only need 1 or 2 please still call. All trucks located in Suffolk County. Will travel to Nassau if needed.


----------

